# Duck with a slingshot?



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yes you heard it! well lets start the story off like this.ok ,i have one of those old wrist rockets where the wrist piece actually hurt and was unconfortable one of the first ones ever made and put some kind of powerful tube bands on it,My dad owns 6 acres of hunting land and we always go small game hunting.well these ducks come around every now and then and look really nasty lookin ,i think there pet or farm ducks,but the farmer across from us musta let them go or something so if they get on this land there our problem,There more of a pest and ive shotton some rounds of slingshot marbles at them to scare em away which worked for awhile.then i saw them again,and i had a few 3/8 ball bearings and 1/2 marbles which that day i was going to do some target practice.but i saw the ducks sitting there hissing at me ,running around,so i went for a headshot shot all my ammunition and found a few rocks,then the last rock i had was a flat fat rock and i shot it ,it made a whheeeeew! sound and wam! hit the largest duck there with a neck shot he was wobbling all around and fell down a hill ,i felt amazed that a wrist rocket would have that much power! and its always good to get 1-2 of em a year,just a story i had in mind.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad you finally had some success. Sounds like you need some more practice before you do more hunting with a slingshot! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea,thanks,im just happy i got a few off my back,im looking to practice,just when i shoot all day i get a bruise on my wrist from shooting,thinking bout getting a pad or something so i can shoot more. just cant believe i got a duck with a ss.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so . . . are you going to eat it ?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

You can totally shoot ducks and geese! 

Here are a few I have taken myself:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26527-my-duck-success

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26529-second-duck-in-a-row

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26920-my-canada-goose-success

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27589-another-canada-goose-success

Duck breast is a favorite for me!! 

How are you going to cook it, roasted, fried... ?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

its frozen now,were not fully sure if you can eat farm.pet duck? but it was always in the wild pretty much,not sure what to do,i want to eat it! any recipes? i heard ducks are only good if done right.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

nice kills clever moniker! ,i like how you said you used 10mm lead and your not debating it,i dont really see much of a prob with 10mm,not going to debate,lol


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i was about 20 feet away close up,with tube bands,so i didnt use flatbands.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

if you can eat dogs and cats you can eat pet ducks.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea! people say you can eat muskrats which i was very lucky these past few weeks and got 20 muskrats! $10 each,i made good this year!.ill see what we can do,


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

muskrats and bever are both good


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

hmmm,i knew my dad was always wrong! he said you cant eat that,im gonna bust him! haha,not really,next year,whatever i kill is going in the pot on the fire,in my stomach! lol,so far ive aten dove,rabbit,squirrel,etc. lots of small game,


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Any duck is good.. Except puldou they taste like rotten fish...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

You just have to cook it well


----------



## Leadhead (8 mo ago)

Duck fat fried potatoes are best .


----------

